# Something from Singapore



## Renoiro (Nov 5, 2015)

I have no idea what this is. Help please. I've been told this came randomly in shipment from Singapore. I have this submerged for 2 months already.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is this:
http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/rorippa-aquatica


----------



## Renoiro (Nov 5, 2015)

Cavan Allen said:


> It is this:
> http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/rorippa-aquatica


Thanks!


----------

